# Localisation et système d'exploitation



## Spirou38 (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau, et sur le forum et sur I en général )

J ai un iPad 3 et lorsque je lance la mise à jour du système d exploitation telle que proposée, au bout d un bon moment, alors,que tout est pratiquement téléchargé j ai un message d erreur disant au il y a un pb.....

C est à dire ?

Par ailleurs, j ai,déménagé et quand je regarde ma localisation sur le plan il m indique systématiquement à mon ancienne adresse....

Je comprends pas pourquoi

Que pus je faire?

Merci d avance


----------



## tom02 (30 Décembre 2012)

Salut je suis dans le même problème que toi as tu réussi à ressouder se problème ?
Merci


Bonne fêtes à tous


----------

